# Some Questions About Building A Car PC



## zunebuggy (May 22, 2013)

I have a Compaq Evo laptop and my goal is to mount it permanently in my car. I know I can just use my phone for this, but I don't want to do that.  I specifically want to keep my laptop in the car, most likely mounted under my seat or in the trunk. 

I have a mic that clips onto my visor.  I have FoxFi on my phone. I have unlimited data and use FoxFi to stream all the time. I also have a good FM transmitter for my laptop's headphone jack (this may limit where I mount it).  

What I want it for is two things only.  I want it to play my MP3s via voice activation and I want to have it do Google searches via voice activation and read the results to me.  

I would like it to connect to my FoxFi if it is in range. 

I use MyPlex and I have Plex Media Server at home, but I am not sure I know how to get this to be voice activated.  I don't have to use Plex.  I have actually sat in my driveway with this laptop and had it connect to MyPlex and play my audio media through the FM transmitter in my car via FoxFi so proof of concept works. 

I do NOT want to have to use a monitor anywhere in the car. Basically I would use it as a visually impaired person would use their PC.  I want to be able to say "Play Classic Rock" and it does it.  "Play Ozzy Osbourne" and it will play some Ozzy or say "Play Mr. Crowley" it will play that specific song.  Also, I'd like to be able to say, "Web Search" or something like that and it will then perform a Google voice search and read it back.  

I know my phone has a lot of this built in and I can use a Bluetooth...  My phone goes with me.  This will stay in my car.  

How do make the laptop boot when I start my car?  
How can I speed this boot up to make it usable? Can I booth from flash drive?
Should I use XP, XP Pro or Ubuntu (or other)?
What is the best voice command software?
How do I keep the laptop cool on hot days? Of course it would not be running when my car is parked.
Thank you very much


----------



## chatwizrd (May 22, 2013)

What does this have to do with FreeBSD?


----------



## zunebuggy (May 22, 2013)

I guess nothing except it was the only forum I could find that had to do with Mobile Computing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 22, 2013)

Sorry. No. This forum deals exclusively with the FreeBSD operating system, and this particular sub-forum deals with FreeBSD on mobile devices: 





> Mobile Computing - This forum discusses issues related to running FreeBSD on notebooks, laptops, and other mobile equipment.



It is not a general-purpose Mobile Computing area. Thread closed.


----------

